# S14 sr into a s13 hybrid swap



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

I've searched everywhere. Does anyone know where I can find a guide on a s14 sr engine to a s13 chassis hybrid swap? I've finished my research on the wiring, and my wiring is NOT CUT! The s14 just has different connectors. Anyone know of any sites? Thanks.


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

Couldn't you get an S13 harness, and take the plugs off of them. Then adapt them to the S14 harness? 

I think Phase2Motortrend has a S14 SR to S13 hybrid harness. Probally wrong though.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

Nismo14-180 said:


> Couldn't you get an S13 harness, and take the plugs off of them. Then adapt them to the S14 harness?
> 
> I think Phase2Motortrend has a S14 SR to S13 hybrid harness. Probally wrong though.



Yes, I can. But I don't know which wires go where. The plug to the s14 harness has 5 wires, while the two plugs from my KA harness have 8 wires in one, and i think 7 wires in the other. I've already asked Heavythrottle, Phase2, and Mckinney Motors. 

Phase2 said: You probably need a new harness. What the hell? i already have both complete harnesses. 

Mckinney said: Need to completely rewire.

Heavythrottle said: They do not specialize in N/A SR20 engine wiring harnesses. Their excuse was, "There is no way we can test the harness to make sure it works." this sounds logical, but my problem still isn't fixed.


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

Have you tried to find online factory sevice manuals? My friend did a while back for the SR20DET-all generations, KA24DE- all gen., and even the CA18DE & CA18DET. I'll talk to him and see if the site has the SR20DE on it as well. if it does I'll give you the site.


----------

